# Ferry to Dunkerke



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

If we get to the ferry a day earlier than booked are they likely to let us on if there is space or do we need to re-schedule tickets.

Lesley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lesley...there's been a lot of discussion on the site recently on this topic and it does seem that ferry companies are tightening up. Many of us do it all the time and have had not extra to pay. Some have had to pay a supplement, usually small. Norfolkline are usually more relaxed about this.

My advice would be to drive up to the ticket booth as usual and present your ticket. They usually then wave you through -if they have room - and you go on the next boat. I would not go to the booking office and explain your problem as that will give them the opportunity to charge you.

If they do not have room then you will have to find a space behind the Reception area and camp for the night but it would be surprising if they could not take you sometime on the day you want to go, even if you have to pay a small supplement.

We have rarely returned on the day or the time booked.

G


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks G,

Thats what we will do and if we don,t get on we will stay overnight.

Lesley


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Lesley, we have just got back and we travelled with Norfokline. Our return ferry was at midnight but we arrived at Dunkerque at 17:30 and thought we would try for the an earlier one. They let us on to get the 18:00 ferry but had to pay 15 Euros/£10. We got chatting with a lad and his girlfriend and thats what they always do...Book the midnight ferry and then pay the 15 euros for an earlier sail and he says he saves himself £30 as that what the price extra is for an earlier pre booked sail

I have to say though that they didn't ley us on an earlier ferry on our way out to France as they said they had filled up with our height and only cars could be let on now.

Its always worth a try.

Johnny F


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi lesley. All the ferry operators seem to be hotting up on charging, We had to come back early as Shirley is having problems. we phoned NL and they let us come back early no charge.
Don't know where you are going but if you want the co-ordinates of the motorhome parks on either end of the prom at Malo les Bains (East Dunkerque) I can let you have them.
Cheers sid


----------

